# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] HELP ON VAT PLEASE

## rram

:Embarrassment: hi; can some one help me on the following topics by giving me a definition and example for each:
vat exempt, zero rated.
also; please explain the consequences for a business for the non payment of vat to sars.
also; please help ,me by calculating the correct vat amount and show me the working out and formulas for the following:
sales (inclusive vat)=456000
sales (exclusive vat)=97000


thanks
How wonderful it is that nobody need wait a single moment before starting to improve the world. ~Anne Frank

----------


## rram

WILL SOMEBODY OR ANYBODY HELP!!!! HELLO THIS IS URGENT!!!

----------


## Mike Simmonds

May I suggest that you visit the SARS website and download the  guide: VAT 404 - Guide for Vendors

It would be a little unfair to expect the members of the forum to summarise the entire VAT act here for you, I think SARS has done a fair job themselves.  

Once you have gone through the guide, I am sure that help will come on specific problems.

----------

rram (28-Aug-11)

----------


## Justloadit

VAT is calculated using mathematics

To calculate the VAT from a VAT inclusive figure, multiply the figure by 14 and divide by 114
So R456,000.00 * 14/114 = R56,000.00 and the original amount is R 400,000.00 (Subtract the VAT amount from the original figure).

To calculate the VAT on a VAT exclusive figure, simply multiply by 14 and divide by 100. 
So R97,000.00 *14/100 = R13,580.00 yielding a total of R110,580.00.
To calculate the full figure with the VAT multiply by 1.14 so R96,000.00 * 1.14 = R110,580.00

----------

rram (28-Aug-11)

----------


## rram

hi; can some one help me on the following topics by giving me a definition and example for each:
vat exempt, zero rated.

----------


## rram

I CANT THINK OF ANYWAY ON HOW TO THANK U!!!! TAHNKS SO MUCH

----------


## rram

:EEK!: hi; can I GET SOME ASSISITANCE on the following topics FOR MY ASSIGNMENT by giving me a definition and example for each:
vat exempt, zero rated.
also; please explain the consequences for a business for the non payment of vat to sars

----------


## rram

PLEASE GIVE ME THE FORMULA FOR THE BREAK EVEN POINT AND EXPLAIN WHAT IT ACTUALLY IS!!!
THANKS :Wink:  :Zyfingerdance:

----------


## Mike Simmonds

Just type 'break even point' in Google.

I hope they are not charging you for this course, don't they supply any notes  :Confused:

----------

geraldenek (29-Aug-11)

----------


## Justloadit

Sounds like we are doing your assignment for you.

Research is part of learning, getting answers with no effort ain't gonna make you make it.

Time to start reading

----------

mbsmit (22-Oct-11), Mike Simmonds (28-Aug-11)

----------


## Dave A

Yep - the youngster was getting rather out of hand. I ended up handing out a 24 hour suspension and had to do a bit of a tidy up.

Questions are one thing. Getting miffed in less than 20 minutes that the question hadn't been anwered yet doesn't fly in my book.

----------

rram (29-Aug-11)

----------


## rram

OOOPPS!!!! I THINK I POSTED THAT QUESTION A BIT TOOO MUCH

----------


## Mike Simmonds

Dear rram

I am new to this forum, so I am not sure of the etiquette.  However in the online community USING CAPITAL LETTERS IS CONSIDERED SHOUTING :Rant1: .  Considering that everyone here is a volunteer or at least here because they want to be, I would suggest that you don't SHOUT at them. :Yes:

----------


## rram

lol thanks!!! no more caps

----------


## rram

i reposted my last post without any caps!!

----------

